# Ravenshoe



## gus11 (Mar 1, 2010)

i had to drive to Ravenshoe, on the atherton tablelands yesterday and had a quick look around in hope of tree kangaroos but unfortunately no luck. did see a few other animals though

s. cornutus






chameleon geckos





common tree snakes





forest dragons





l. peroni





prickly forest skinks





e. tigrinus









lemuroid ring tail possums were abundant





coppery brushtails





pink mushrooms





golden orb weavers





this colorful moths and butterflies









Gus


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 1, 2010)

Great pics Gus! 

Ha, was about to correct your l. peroni ID, but as I just found out by delving deeper, you're referring to limnodynastes peroni (striped marsh frog), not litoria peroni (Peron's tree frog), hence my confusion (I'm not at all good with frog IDs)

Love that pic of the Boyds.


----------



## Jen (Mar 1, 2010)

That is a fantastic pic of the mushroom, mind if i print it out for my wall?


----------



## froggyboy86 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great photos Gus, 

Love the gecko pics. I didn't get a chance to head out to Ravenshoe when I was up there. Have you ever heard any Pseudophryne covaecevichae in the area?

Aaron


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW Gus11 some realy top shelf photo's might have to pop up on the weekend as i live local,love the dragon.


----------



## chilli (Mar 1, 2010)

you gotta love ravenshoe, the girls aren't very attractive but they have great personalities, about 14 each.


----------



## gus11 (Mar 2, 2010)

froggyboy86 said:


> Great photos Gus,
> 
> Love the gecko pics. I didn't get a chance to head out to Ravenshoe when I was up there. Have you ever heard any Pseudophryne covaecevichae in the area?
> 
> Aaron



I havent heard any in ravenshoe though i have at trinity beach though i ouldnt find it. i was amazed to find almost no frogs this night. we found only mixophes sp. and cophixalus ornatus were abundant. no other frogs called at all even though we were near a stream. we did manage a juvenile l. nannotis on the road though which is good. he evaded me before photos though.

Gus


----------



## borntobnude (Mar 2, 2010)

funny that you went looking for tree kangaroos , all of the locals i have ever spoken to have never seen one . about 1 in 50 know some one who might of . 
nice pics thanks


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 2, 2010)

awesome shots mate.


----------



## gus11 (Mar 2, 2010)

borntobnude said:


> funny that you went looking for tree kangaroos , all of the locals i have ever spoken to have never seen one . about 1 in 50 know some one who might of .
> nice pics thanks



i think everyone who works on wildlife in the tablelands from the uni has seen one except me


----------



## TNWJackson (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice pics of some cool animals Gus. I was actually in Ravenshoe in January or February last year (I think it was Jan) and I saw a couple of Lumholtz' tree kangaroos at the Curtain Fig. I missed out on the chameleon geckos though, and the _cornutus_. I'd almost (but not quite) trade with you because the tree kangaroos were impossible to photograph from the walkway anyway, but they were certainly cool to see.


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 3, 2010)

Aww! Totally unfair!!! When I was in Ravenshoe, and went to see the curtain fig, I didn't see ANY forms of life except the bugs and butterflies and moths and mozzies. And the trees. And humans, of course. Oh, there was an asian gecko in the toilet blocks in Rovenshoe. That's about it.


----------



## craigmckell (Mar 4, 2010)

There are some tree kangaroo's living on Hillcrest road just out of Malanda. My dad often see's them on the way to and from work just at the end of his driveway.


----------



## ad (Mar 4, 2010)

Fantastic pics, chameleon gecko - unreal


----------

